

Ask HN: Finding projects - thinkdevcode

This isn't a "im looking to get hired" question - it is more of a "im looking to join a project". In particular, are there any places online (such as a forum) where developers, designers, and business people can meet to discuss ideas and possibly start a project - with or without funding. Whether it be fun, serious, crazy, or everything in between.<p>I am a student as well as a professional programmer and I would love to dedicate some of my free time to a project. (I have ideas of projects I would like to pursue but they are far too complex for me to ever accomplish alone)<p>Thank you for your input!
======
stephenou
If you are interested, I can hand you an invite to <http://forrst.com>. It's a
community for developers and designers to share
ideas/screenshots/code/questions, which can potentially let you meet other
folks and start projects together.

Email: me@stephenou.com

------
elliottcarlson
Two sites I have seen, but not used are:

<http://www.builditwith.me/>

<http://www.techcofounder.com/>

~~~
thinkdevcode
Very cool! thank you very much

------
minalecs
where is your contact info ? or message me

~~~
thinkdevcode
Added contact info to my HN bio - email me @ gin4lyfe at gmail.com

